# Thin Blue Smoke



## ecto1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I am having a practice run on ribs today when I noticed a perfect example of Thin Blue Smoke so I made this so people can have an example.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep you hit it right on the head  there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2011)

Perfect Ecto!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup!!!----That's about perfect smoke, right there!!!

I'm betting the invisible ribs will be perfect too!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 13, 2011)

Perfect  example ECTO1 thanks


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!!----That's about perfect smoke, right there!!!
> 
> I'm betting the invisible ribs will be perfect too!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes they are look a lot better than the last batch I made timing is right on I am ready for Labor Day.  All this practice is gonna make me fat.  I am actually giving most of these to my wife's coworkers today for the back to school rush the have at the salon.  No q-view today i have had a lot lately and my photographer is at work.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 13, 2011)

Whew! I thought I would be shocked but...that's what my smoke looks like all the time...heh heh.

good going ECTO. ditto on the weight gain with this "hobby"...James


----------



## venture (Aug 13, 2011)

I emailed it to a friend!

Thanks for posting.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 13, 2011)

Great example. Every newbie needs to see this!


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)

Perfect ECTO ! That's a cool video.


----------



## max-paul (Aug 13, 2011)

SmokintheSMC said:


> Great example. Every newbie needs to see this!


Your right and I have now. Also there was another person that posted some shot of the way that they position their fire and where they position the smoking wood. Along with some explanations that caused the light bulb over my head to light up. Going to put it all to use tomorrow when I do my first piggy butt.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 13, 2011)

Great Example of TBS!

Can you add a video to a WIKI?

Todd


----------



## roller (Aug 13, 2011)

Ribs.....what ribs??? I did not see any ribs all I saw was TBS......


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 14, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Example of TBS!
> 
> Can you add a video to a WIKI?
> 
> Todd




Not a bad Idea I will add it right now.




Roller said:


> Ribs.....what ribs??? I did not see any ribs all I saw was TBS......




It is because they are Ninja Ribs.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Thanks for sharing


SQWIB,

That picture looks like "Pepino", but only some of us old guys remember who Pepino is.

You might not be one of them.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> SQWIB,
> 
> That picture looks like "Pepino", but only some of us old guys remember who Pepino is.
> 
> ...


I thought it looked kind of like me after my 12th cup of coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... and Ecto, nice ninja smoke for them ninja ribs! Course any ninjas try to make off with my ribs they gonna pull back a stump!


----------



## kevinpkelly83 (Aug 16, 2011)

make that two newbies!


----------



## gotarace (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks like the smoke i get from Todd's  A-Maze-N smoke generator. Thanks for sharing ECTO1 !!!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 17, 2011)

thats almost as good as this tbs


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok I am having a practice run on ribs today when I noticed a perfect example of Thin Blue Smoke so I made this so people can have an example.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep you hit it right on the head  there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2011)

Perfect Ecto!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup!!!----That's about perfect smoke, right there!!!

I'm betting the invisible ribs will be perfect too!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 13, 2011)

Perfect  example ECTO1 thanks


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!!----That's about perfect smoke, right there!!!
> 
> I'm betting the invisible ribs will be perfect too!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes they are look a lot better than the last batch I made timing is right on I am ready for Labor Day.  All this practice is gonna make me fat.  I am actually giving most of these to my wife's coworkers today for the back to school rush the have at the salon.  No q-view today i have had a lot lately and my photographer is at work.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 13, 2011)

Whew! I thought I would be shocked but...that's what my smoke looks like all the time...heh heh.

good going ECTO. ditto on the weight gain with this "hobby"...James


----------



## venture (Aug 13, 2011)

I emailed it to a friend!

Thanks for posting.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 13, 2011)

Great example. Every newbie needs to see this!


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)

Perfect ECTO ! That's a cool video.


----------



## max-paul (Aug 13, 2011)

SmokintheSMC said:


> Great example. Every newbie needs to see this!


Your right and I have now. Also there was another person that posted some shot of the way that they position their fire and where they position the smoking wood. Along with some explanations that caused the light bulb over my head to light up. Going to put it all to use tomorrow when I do my first piggy butt.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 13, 2011)

Great Example of TBS!

Can you add a video to a WIKI?

Todd


----------



## roller (Aug 13, 2011)

Ribs.....what ribs??? I did not see any ribs all I saw was TBS......


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 14, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Example of TBS!
> 
> Can you add a video to a WIKI?
> 
> Todd




Not a bad Idea I will add it right now.




Roller said:


> Ribs.....what ribs??? I did not see any ribs all I saw was TBS......




It is because they are Ninja Ribs.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Thanks for sharing


SQWIB,

That picture looks like "Pepino", but only some of us old guys remember who Pepino is.

You might not be one of them.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> SQWIB,
> 
> That picture looks like "Pepino", but only some of us old guys remember who Pepino is.
> 
> ...


I thought it looked kind of like me after my 12th cup of coffee! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... and Ecto, nice ninja smoke for them ninja ribs! Course any ninjas try to make off with my ribs they gonna pull back a stump!


----------



## kevinpkelly83 (Aug 16, 2011)

make that two newbies!


----------



## gotarace (Aug 17, 2011)

That looks like the smoke i get from Todd's  A-Maze-N smoke generator. Thanks for sharing ECTO1 !!!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 17, 2011)

thats almost as good as this tbs


----------

